# Camera bag for xt10 plus 3 lenses



## Arashikage (Jul 19, 2016)

I have an xt10 along with the xf35mm, xf 16mm, and xf50-140mm. I'm looking for a bag that will hold all three or 2 of the 3. One being the 50-140mm. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

